

If product isn't released is it real? The case of Google face detection/search - ChuckMcM
http://searchengineland.com/cnn-pushes-back-against-google-denial-of-face-recognition-71077

======
entangld
Facial recognition software on the web + Facebook photo tagging policy =

Another reason Facebook sucks

